# Conveyor belt lighting suggestions



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

A local shipping depot for a large national shipping company that drives a lot of brown trucks is always having problems with their conveyor belt lighting. It's basically just a bunch of regular old 8' shop light fluorescents attached to a suspended unistrut rack. They got a lot of abuse, being hit with packages and so forth. All of the housings are bent up, some are even rusting through, plus there's at least a hundred half burnt up tombstones that constantly need replacing.

I went out there today to replace a ballast and some tombstones and told them that I think these lights are on their last leg and it might be worth thinking about replacing them. So I took a few pictures to post here.

What do you guys think would go well there given the conditions? I was wondering if maybe some sort of LED strips might work, if there's a suitable product.



















Here's a picture of the mounting rack. It'd be easy enough to rip out the existing fixtures and put something else up, especially because the rack thing is already all built.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

why not get your supply house lighting rep take a look at it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Lep said:


> why not get your supply house lighting rep take a look at it.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

erics37 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::lol::lol::lol:


Baby strut instead of the fixtures, then LED inside that. Safe from damage.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

i would give them some bitchen twinkle lights on a dimmer.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I was thinking about something down the middle but the orientation of the existing fixtures is actually away from the conveyer.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

You could have just said UPS, its right there on that trailer in the background. :laughing:

Anywhere shipping (read: tards throwing and running into stuff) is taking place I like to have the lights way, way up high.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Were you thinking of something like this? The lens is optional.

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...ducts/highbay_lowbay_industrials/_844781.html


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

LED's still pretty dim unless you spend serious money.

I would go T5.
Nice and bright, reliable, efficient, easy to service, cheap diffusers for protection.
What's not to love?


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-...4#.UtPzmtJDuqg

Diffuser sold separately in sections.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

That room looks dark to me. Why not ditch the overhead conveyor lights and put some lowbays in that room to brighten the whole place up instead? That's all we have at the UPS distribution center over here.

Anything down low like that gets beat on over here too, the lights that shine in the back of the trailers are an easy target also.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

I looked at those LED strips and they only put out 2400 lumens per 2 foot section. You can get 4000 lumens per two foot section out of an inexpensive double T5 fixture.

You could mount them in back to back doubles or even quad pack them for 4000 or even 8000 lumens per foot!


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Cow said:


> That room looks dark to me. Why not ditch the overhead conveyor lights and put some lowbays in that room to brighten the whole place up instead? That's all we have at the UPS distribution center over here.
> 
> Anything down low like that gets beat on over here too, the lights that shine in the back of the trailers are an easy target also.


What lowbay fixture specifically would you recommend?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

markore said:


> What lowbay fixture specifically would you recommend?


I didn't have anything specific in mind.

His best bet since he doesn't have a local lighting rep is probably to find out what brands his supply house carries and try to find the manufacturers lighting calculator online.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Vapour tight T5's. The vapour tight lenses are pretty robust and won't mind being hit by a package or two.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Or something like this.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

99cents said:


> I was thinking about something down the middle but the orientation of the existing fixtures is actually away from the conveyer.


That's intentional. When they back their trucks up to the conveyor belt (on both sides) the lighting shines into the truck somewhat.



Cow said:


> That room looks dark to me. Why not ditch the overhead conveyor lights and put some lowbays in that room to brighten the whole place up instead? That's all we have at the UPS distribution center over here.
> 
> Anything down low like that gets beat on over here too, the lights that shine in the back of the trailers are an easy target also.


The room is quite bright normally, but they turn the lights off after the morning load-up.


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*Lighting*

T8 lamps are your best options has far price goes. Secure the fixtures a little better and add some wireguards.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

erics37 said:


> That's intentional. When they back their trucks up to the conveyor belt (on both sides) the lighting shines into the truck somewhat.
> .


 Their trucks have translucent roofs.


----------



## AZ86 (Mar 30, 2013)

the reasoning of the lights being on an angle is so light shines down as well as into the truck for the people to load them. I work for that brown companies major competitor and most buildings I service have the same set up. Sylvania just came through and did an "energy audit" and replaced all the fluorescent lights and installed safety cages and all of them are on motion sensors.


----------

